# Joe Pass - Blues side of Jazz



## Sub55 (Dec 13, 2021)

Hey y'all, I found this great video of Joe Pazz on Blues voicings. I'm an intermediate player but its still hard to follow him and try to pick up all the passing chords he plays. I was wondering if anyone knew about some resources online where I can learn from.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Cool video...will have to watch it later.

I saw Joe open for Oscar Peterson at the old Ontario Place Forum back in the 80's. At the end he came back out and jammed with Oscar on a few tunes. Pretty insane as you can imagine.


----------



## Sub55 (Dec 13, 2021)

Scottone said:


> Cool video...will have to watch it later.
> 
> I saw Joe open for Oscar Peterson at the old Ontario Place Forum back in the 80's. At the end he came back out and jammed with Oscar on a few tunes. Pretty insane as you can imagine.


Wow, must have been amazing!

Incidentally found this on the interwebs:


https://jaazz.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/joe-pass-guitar-chords-24-pages.pdf


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I remember seeing a video where claimed to only really use barre voicings for everything and thinking “fuck off. There’s no way.” He then proceeded to do his Joe Pass thing with all barre chords and I died a little inside.


----------

